# Who ready for dove



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well dove season open in 2 week who is ready?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

8) gotta love it!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I used to love going out and blasting through 50 shells to kill 5 or 6 doves. Haven't really been after the buggers since I started archery hunting 5 years ago.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> Well dove season open in 2 week who is ready?


Oh yea, the doves hunt. The ultimate kiss your cousin experience. Well actually, I do have a cousin, Rolayne...was a real looker back then. And as I recall...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't forget the HIPs


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't got excited for doves is several years now. However, I am ready to walk through some thick pines and aspens looking for grouse. It's been a long time since I have done that and I am looking forward to it this year.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep I'm ready. Only about 600 of them and all I have to go is 100 yards out the back door 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Yep I'm ready. Only about 600 of them and all I have to go is 100 yards out the back door


 Wow, I see a very fun hunt in your future. I stopped at a couple of my dove spots last week just to see what was going on. Saw 2 or 3 doves in 2 spots and then counted just shy of 40 doves in 10 minutes at the 3rd spot. Best count on this spot in about 5 years. Hopefully a few of them hang around for the hunt.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

I lost my good dove land this year to development. I am sad :'(. I am trying to find new areas and butter up to farmers in west ogden and hope to have at least something. Willard bay may be the best option and walk in access in Logan.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I may have to give it a go again since I am not hunting elk Labor Day weekend this year. Been several years since I've been and have a good area to go. Dove makes great chili


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I cant wait for the Dove opener. Its always a great time with a buddy and my oldest boy when he's free to go. Bacon wrapped jalapenos n dove is also one of my families all time favorite meals. We all look forward to the tasty meal from this early September harvest.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I usually hunt doves on the opener, but this year I'm excited to have a doe deer tag that opens the same day. Looks like you all have one less person to compete with.

Good luck, everyone. It looks like the weather may just hold for you.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm excited! Not too optimistic that I'll shoot something though. I Usually just drive around looking for public land to hunt and go home disappointed haha.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish I had some doves to hunt. I will go take the dog for a hike and look for some grouse.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Worst opener I've ever been on. The torrential rain Thursday had flash floods crossing and washing out the roads in 5-6 different places we drive though. Water was every where. My boy told me he heard air leaking out of one tire when we got to camp, sure enough by early AM it was flat. Doves were rare, I got a shot at one and my boy a shot at another. Saw a couple more out of range. Wife never got a shot.

Luckily the leaky tire wasn't too bad, I carry a nice compressor with me and we aired it up and got about an hour drive time before having to refill it. It got us home anyway without having to mess with changing it out for a spare. Tire store will probably have to road hazard warranty it due to where its punctured.


-DallanC


----------

